# Best SSD under 10,000 Rs?



## MrinalRoy (Oct 14, 2016)

Please recommend me some ssd under 10k Rs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2016)

Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD -7500.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 17, 2016)

The Best SSD under 10k is Samsung 850 EVO 120 GB.


----------

